# Shop Vac -



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So I took the idea from the forum and got the shop Vac (25.00) which is not terribly loud and NOT crazy strong. I blew Olie out today with the help of my BF and he looks great or so I think It took about 10-15 minutes. 

His top knot is way fluffy fro looking lol. It also lightens his color. Also look and see if you think he may be a bit heavy if you can tell. He weighs 28lbs already and he jiggles a little lol, its kind of cute though little wiggle with the jiggle!! 

Anyway here are a few pics















He seems like he doesn't like it, LOL







Olie chasing Suri







Olie beside Suri


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh wow! Okay I have some questions because we have a shopvac and I'd like to know if it's easy enough to use to blow out a dog? Did you have to support it on something or was it okay just on the floor? I have a grooming table so between that and how tall Harry is I'd have to either lift the shopvac off the floor or have a super long hose. How did you do it with Olie?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It was pretty easy I sat on the floor with him to do it though. I plan to get a table and do my very amature grooming on our sunporch. I didn't hold the nozzle real close while doing it. The thing is the shop vac is pretty light to raise it some (to sit on something) and the hose is long enough to be about 5 ft away. Some might say it sounds a little red neck lol BUT I thought it was a good afordable idea!! And it worked and Olie did great with it. (not that I dont have a little bit of RN in me)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The one thing to remember is to never use your shopvac for vacuuming if you're going to use it as a dryer (so don't use a used vacuum for this)... It will blow dirt, dust and odors onto your wet poodle!! :scared:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah true that. I was thinking of buying a new one but I think I'll hold out and wait for the stand dryer my hubby has promised me for January.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> The one thing to remember is to never use your shopvac for vacuuming if you're going to use it as a dryer (so don't use a used vacuum for this)... It will blow dirt, dust and odors onto your wet poodle!! :scared:


It's a one use only SV


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> The one thing to remember is to never use your shopvac for vacuuming if you're going to use it as a dryer (so don't use a used vacuum for this)... It will blow dirt, dust and odors onto your wet poodle!! :scared:


Glad you said that 'cause I was just thinking "hey, I have one of those!" I've used it a lot to pick up cat hair and kitty litter off the floor. I don't think it would have had a good outcome. :doh:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I have used a shop vac for over ayear now but like I said originally look around as some don't blow as strong.
I also blow right on them the same as at the groomers as daughter said it wasn't any stronger. 
Yes never use a used one but for 20-30 bucks you can get small ones that work great.
Mine is so little I just sit it on the table with the dog.

Olie looks great you did a good job.

Did you get him really dry? I like in the summer when I can let them dry in sun somewhat and then dry them otherwise it takes longer since I have to start from just toweldryed.

Canadians I use the one from Canadian tire Job mate brand. I have a husky brand that doesn't blow very good at all


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, small enough to sit on the table? I'm getting more interested. I mean if anything, when I get the stand dryer the shopvac can be used to pick up hair when I'm grooming.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> Glad you said that 'cause I was just thinking "hey, I have one of those!" I've used it a lot to pick up cat hair and kitty litter off the floor. I don't think it would have had a good outcome. :doh:


Eeeeeeeeuuuuwwwwww....  Yeah, good thing you didn't "tar and feather" your puppy with kitty litter and cat hair! Eeeek!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep that is what I use the one I don't care for for.
I don't even use a bag in it I just vaccuum up the hair and as it is so small I can easily dump it into the garbage every few grooms


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

This is interesting! I need to bathe Harley but it's too cold to let him air dry and it would take hours to dry him w/ my hair dryer. (Actually it would probably break my dryer, it's on it's last leg anyway.) A shop vac sounds like a good option for a Rottie.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> I have used a shop vac for over ayear now but like I said originally look around as some don't blow as strong.
> I also blow right on them the same as at the groomers as daughter said it wasn't any stronger.
> Yes never use a used one but for 20-30 bucks you can get small ones that work great.
> Mine is so little I just sit it on the table with the dog.
> ...


Thank you. Yes it did get him pretty dry and it took no time at all.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> This is interesting! I need to bathe Harley but it's too cold to let him air dry and it would take hours to dry him w/ my hair dryer. (Actually it would probably break my dryer, it's on it's last leg anyway.) A shop vac sounds like a good option for a Rottie.


I have not done Suri yet but it was a cheap and easy option.


----------

